# Is clomid really that good???



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi girlies  

Looking for some   stories.................

Where are all the bfp's??
I thought clomid had a high success rate (particularly in the 1st 3 cycles?) 

Am  I just being cynical in thinking that (although i thought i read this somewhere?) clomid aint that great and that 
there are better tx that we could be taking that dont have the same se (eg. weight gain,thining womb lining and more)
BUT that are more expensive on the nhs? hence why they opt for they cheapest first?

I dont want to dishearten anyone I just want to know that this really is the best option for me.  I dont have any faith or trust in my cons and dont want to raise anything with her at all.  My gp knew 5 years ago that i wasnt ov'ing regularly and didnt offer any tx, just that nothing could be done till she had 'proper' bloods done. ie they had to be 14 days before my period but with irregular cycles I could never predict so i was not 'allowed' to be referred.

10 years on and still no bfp, is it ever going to happen just taking clomid?


Is clomid really the great?
Any thoughts??
T xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Trixxi  

I have been so so lucky and have 3 wonderful children thanks to the wonders of Clomid (was also taking Metformin)

Wishing you lots of luck with your clomid cycles  

S xx


----------



## maybe-if (Aug 1, 2007)

You probably have, but have you thought about going private? You can pay for a private initial consultation and they can explain your options without you committing to anything. Cost us around £150 for the initial consult.

We decided to bypass the NHS as we can always (just about, hopefully) find more money if we really need to, but you can't buy back years of your fertility wasted by faffing around with the NHS.

Failing that, can you ask to see a different GP who might be able to help you, or switch GP surgeries? Some are more relaxed about doing everything they can to help you than others. We managed to find a fab guy who did all our bloodwork for free on the NHS even though we were going private. We love him!


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Trixxi

Totally understand that you need to be sure this is the right treatment for you but if it helps I conceived my son on my 4th cycle of clomid and now trying for number 2 and on 2nd cycle. I did go private for treatment though as I was wasting loads of time on the NHS.

All the best

SS


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies  

S.......... I was kinda wondering if I should be taking metformin as well.  I read somewhere that is often given if you have a high bmi...........which is me!!  probably even higher now thanks to the wonders of clomid!! I have decided not to even weigh myself to check!! 

maybe if....... the cons i have also works at the private clinic, there really is no getting away from her.  At my last appointment she delightfullly told me that my success rates are dwindling and bamboosled me with really sh*t figures.  Almost implying I would be wasting alot of money even trying.

SS................I am going to look into the private tx and check out which cons are there.  Were you monitored and scanned privately?
Did you feel you were better informed during your tx?
Good luck with your next cycle 


It makes such a difference hearing that it can and does work.
Anyone else

T xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hiya,

I conceived on my first cycle of clomid while taking metformin  

If your not sure about clomid have you asked about IUI? This would probley be the next step after clomid. Not sure of the success rates for IUI, I'm sure google will throw something up.

I never wanted clomid, I was very negative and thought it was a waste of time, I'm so glad now that i decided to go ahead with the cycle.

You just never know unless you try

 
Nikki xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Dakota........ You are so right, I do need to just give it a go.  I am just feeling really down about the whole tx at the mo, think its just a combination of things.  When this is my only go on nhs its made me quite twitchy that i make sure this really is the best option.  I had been really positive cos i thought clomid would work for me, but i do still have 3 more cycles to go!

I was wondering if i should be taking metformin as well?

Hows things with you?

T xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Trixxi - it may be worth calling your cons to ask about Metformin if you have a high BMI and PCOS   My GP would never prescribe clomid, I had to be referred back to the cons each time, but they are happy to prescribe Metformin.

Are you having CD21 bloods and follicle tracking scans?

S xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

S...... no I have just had cd21 bloods done first month, told results were good enough and to go away and get on with it!  
        Maybe I could ask the gp to prescribe metformin?


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi trixxi,

Like you I'm having tx on nhs, have to say not impressed with my cons at the moment, but to be fair I did have 2 AF on my first 5 cycles of clomid, which was the first time AF had shown in 18mths! Now on cycle 6, first at 100mg, and fairly sure I o'd last week...

Don't know much about metformin except I prob won't get it as my bmi is low...think the next step for me would be ovarian drilling (according to NICE guidelines)

I'm also not getting any kind of monitoring at the moment, no bloods/scans or anything, which I plan to ask my GP about when I go next week...assuming no BFP in the meantime!!

I do know a good few girls who got pg using Clomid, so I'm sure it works, but some women with PCOS are clomid-resistant...

Worth chatting it all through with GP if cons no good...


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

KNokes......... I think its terrible how nhs treatment can vary so much, we all deserve the same level of service.
Hows your new 100mg dose going?? are the se twice as bad??  Fingers crossed for you ov'ing, it definitely helps when you get some clear signs, gives us a fighting chance of the ever elusive bfp.

Sending you heaps of    for this month
T xx


----------



## Charly3 (Oct 14, 2007)

Trixxi,

Just wanted to tell you that it can work..try to stay positive for the moment (hard I know). I have polycystic ovaries (but not the syndrome). I was on Clomid for 3 months and nothing, so I asked for a lap and dye.  My cons said he thought the same and I found out I had a blocked tube also, however I think the procedure may have flushed things through on the other side also. I had the procedure in the Nov and then continued with the Clomid and in January got pregnant with my little girl who is now nine months. (Born Oct 0

I had began to think that IVF was the only option and had gone to the 'talk'. I do think the Clomid worked and in my case combined with the lap and dye. Part of it is going through the motions, realistically they want to have tried other avenues first. However, I visited a friend in the US this month and there Clomid (injections) cost 1200 dollars per month!! Given this cost, it is difficult, but clomid can work and is worth a try...I wouldn't have my daughter if I hadn't.

Hoping it works for you also


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Trixxi - I could not recommend follicle tracking scans enough. I had them as soon as i went private. I would not have Ethan without them. I also find the scans very informative and they give you little goals to aim for to break up the month. I know it sounds silly but these little things can help.

SS


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Trixxi,

Well at the moment would have to say 100mg going very well - have had 2 BFPs in last 2 days!! Basically scared to believe it at the moment, it's so early and I just can't believe I'm that lucky!!


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Trixxi

Not sure what your story is, but we were 'unexplained'.  I had lap & dye (which i believe flushes things through even if no endo - a bit like dynorod   ), then started clomid.  BFP with twins in the 1st month   

So it definitely worked for us!!!  Good luck


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your stories ladies.  It really helps to hear other peoples positive stories, you forget when you are going thru this that it isnt forever and almost lose sight of the real aim.

There havn't been that many bfp's on our thread and i think i was just being really negative cos it felt like everyone was moving on to the next stage. And i was stuck in limbo land?

Anyhooo I have decided that I will give clomid another 3 tries, feeling much better having had 2 months off, so here it comes................... another 3   cycles to go...............


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

BFP first month on 50mg Clomid after being told i'd NEVER conceive naturally and to consider a hysterectomy!!  It can be very good stuff!!  

Keep your eye on the prize honey, its worth a go!!  The side effects sent me loopy, literally, thank god I only had to have one cycle I think I may have murdered someone, or drowned them with my tears!!


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Bev..............
WOW what a result for you!! sounds like your bfp really was a miracle for you 
Really like that, keep your eye on the prize    will remember that next time i'm wondering what the h*ll am I doing??

Glad it only took one month, i had a really bad month on clomid and really did feel like I was going   BUT two months break has done me the world of good, feeling recharged and ready to go again!! much to dh's delight   

T xx


----------

